# Where to Catch Walleye/Saugeye Now?



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

Okay so most of the walleye fishing I do is in fall and winter, and I know where and how to catch them then. But I've been getting the urge to catch 'em lately and all the spots that produce in the colder months don't give me anything these days. So does anyone know where in SE Ohio I can catch some eyes in late summer?


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

Man, I'm going to watch what answers come in.. I'm like 50 other guys I know having a dam tuff time right now that fish hard and often,,, then there's the guys that can sink a boat with the fish they catch in a day's time. I'd love to know what we're all doing wrong..


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Piedmont jig n crawler in 8 fow and shallower focus on weeds. 25 fish is an average day. Have had days with 100+ fish in the boat. Dont be surprised if you fish piedmont this time of year and dont catch a keeper. Dink factory once the water warms up. Fish plastics for better size but less numbers


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Bigger baits, faster presentation sometimes. Their metabolism is sky rocketing. Forage can be found in mass numbers and generally they are spread out during mid to late summer. The bait can be found all too well for walleyes now so you really got to get their attention. If you have good electronics you need to trust them. Outside weed beds as DHower instructed are great spots. That's usually where I start. Sunken islands. Rock piles. Basins....these fish are everywhere I've come to notice. Need to do a little moving around and use your electronics.


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

Just a late note,,, Right place,at the right time means everything. Doing everything as mentioned.
One day it may work, next 5 days nothing. It's fishing.....how it goes right


----------



## darin1989 (Mar 25, 2015)

Sr.Jigger said:


> Just a late note,,, Right place,at the right time means everything. Doing everything as mentioned.
> One day it may work, next 5 days nothing. It's fishing.....how it goes right


Yep that's y it's called fishing and not catching


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Smitty,have u gotten back out? Something else u may wanna consider is river/creeks this time of year. Especially after this rain we had.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Dont count out shallow backwaters. If the waters stained you will find eyes shallow all day. Espescially saugeyes


----------



## Baloogala (Jul 29, 2016)

I caught one saugeye yesterday on the Scioto River in Columbus and we lost several others; they were in a slower current under some shade, while the main part of the river had some faster moving water. They were hitting fire tiger colored swim shad...the water was a bit dirty. Not sure of depth, but there was a good sized drop off not terribly far from shore. Going back for a bit tonight.


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

Just wait till October


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Got skunked at Piedmont last wk fishing from shore w jigs.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

no doubt about it spring and fall can be some of the best saugeye/walleye fishing. but dont count out dog days of summer. if your patient and take some time to learn 50 and 100 fish days can happen. one of the best bites i ever had saugeye fishing was in august. i caught a 8.2 and a 7.8 along with 3 limits of keepers and i dont no how many shorts. my partner and i was in a tournment so we only kept 6 fish in the box. we caught every fish on a 3/4 oz hopkins hammered gold shorty that day. just got to be on the right flat when they are ready to eat. we had a saugeye tournment at tappan two weeks ago. my partner and i caught 2 limits of keepers and a lot of shorts. two other teams caught 11 and 12 keepers each. saugeye have been in depths anywhere from 4 foot to 12 foot. find balls of bait and u will find eyes.


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

If I read you right ducky, it was a vertical presentation that worked ? That's what has been working me me.
Straight down fishing like late fall / early winter stuff. I'm seeing good results hitting deep tree tops just off shore.
Steep bank drops to structure.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

no verticle presentations dont seem to work very well in summer. not saying you cant catch any fish that way, but casting is better most of the time in summer. we have been snap jigging. spoons,jigging rapalas, shiverminows, little georges, rippin raps, and even caught a few fish on blade baits lately.


----------



## Rich B (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks Ducky for the good details....I was also thinking you were talking about vertical presentations until your last post....


----------

